# Behr Marquee



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

Printed off a coupon for a free gallon of behr marquee. Question is wth am I suppose to do with it???

I'm not the behr hater that most here are so i'll probably just use it at home to check it out. 

I'm expecting everyone to bring their "A" game on this one. Example... "open can, dump paint, use as cut in pot"

I'm tossing you behr haters a softball on this one so don't disappoint me


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

I just had to use a gallon of Behr solid body on a T111 shed .. Dark brown.. Covered GReAT ... Went on GREaT ..... Didn't splash all around .... Easily cleanup (that kind of bothered me a bit, I like stuff that doesn't come off your hands easily)...... All an all good experience but if my phone rings in a month from that job I'm not answerin


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

Here's my hand ... An my lunch ...


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

That's a Cheesesteak just In case you Canadians don't know


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

MIZZOU said:


> Printed off a coupon for a free gallon of behr marquee. Question is wth am I suppose to do with it???
> 
> I'm not the behr hater that most here are so i'll probably just use it at home to check it out.
> 
> ...


 Where is the link for the ****ing coupon???


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

An Ken (pressure pro)... I got the steak from thunderbirds so you know what I'm talkin about


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Yeah, I want me some free high end paint. 

I saw a HD video on Marquee, and it had the dumbest HO kind of tests comparing it to Aura. One showed that at one hour, Marquee was dry, and when splashed with a bunch of water (rain), it did not "run," but at one hour, Aura's color ran a bit. That is some highly scientific finding there....:no: As quick as Aura dries, A) I don't believe it, and B) what about not painting in the rain?


----------



## modernfinish (Mar 20, 2013)

Ole34 said:


> Here's my hand ... An my lunch ...


Thanks , now I must go get one... Capriotti's makes the only decent one around here.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

kdpaint said:


> Yeah, I want me some free high end paint.
> 
> I saw a HD video on Marquee, and it had the dumbest HO kind of tests comparing it to Aura. One showed that at one hour, Marquee was dry, and when splashed with a bunch of water (rain), it did not "run," but at one hour, Aura's color ran a bit. That is some highly scientific finding there....:no: As quick as Aura dries, A) I don't believe it, and B) what about not painting in the rain?


I saw that too on Jack Pauhl TV


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

no thanks, it would just end up in the "WTF do I do with this" pile of paint. I only want samples of what I will use.


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Where is the link for the ****ing coupon???


HD pro rewards emailed it out. Also had a coupon for a 2.5" Wooster brush for a penny


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

ewingpainting.net said:


> no thanks, it would just end up in the "WTF do I do with this" pile of paint. I only want samples of what I will use.


Now that's some true behr hatred there


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

MIZZOU said:


> HD pro rewards emailed it out. Also had a coupon for a 2.5" Wooster brush for a penny


I have a trip to HD in an hour. how can I get the coupon? is it a pdf? or a link?


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

MIZZOU said:


> HD pro rewards emailed it out. Also had a coupon for a 2.5" Wooster brush for a penny


In canada that penny would be rounded Down do it would be free. Unless you use plastic which then you would be stuck paying the penny. Just make sure you bring cash!...


----------



## Wood511 (Dec 13, 2010)

I'd like to have that coupon as well. I'll give the marquee a workout and I can always use a 2.5 Wooster. Can you post it or forward the email to PM?


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Ole34 said:


> Here's my hand ... An my lunch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Behr handed!:whistling2:


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

MIZZOU said:


> Now that's some true behr hatred there


 Down right embehrassing!


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> I have a trip to HD in an hour. how can I get the coupon? is it a pdf? or a link?


I believe it was a link directly to the coupon. I tried opening it again for you guys but it's encrypted to only open once I guess? I'm a computer dummy.


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

mudbone said:


> Behr handed!:whistling2:


Lol!


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

MIZZOU said:


> Printed off a coupon for a free gallon of behr marquee. Question is wth am I suppose to do with it???
> 
> I'm not the behr hater that most here are so i'll probably just use it at home to check it out.
> 
> ...


 Behr hunter not a hater!


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

MIZZOU said:


> Now that's some true behr hatred there


not really, just not my preference. I would apply it if the ho was adamant on using it. that's only happened once. but then again my typical client isn't inquiring about Behr paint. they are wanting my professional opinion, surprisingly they seem to trust it.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I met with a client on a new build I'm doing this year last week. The contractor had already told him we used BM paint. I could tell he was nervous about saying it because he beat around the bush a while, then said he liked bher paint best. " I'm not a pro, but consumer reports..... Bla bla bla"
I'm going to humor the guy and try it. Never used it on a large scale. Will be interesting.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

MIZZOU said:


> HD pro rewards emailed it out. Also had a coupon for a 2.5" Wooster brush for a penny


I received same email.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Zoomer said:


> I received same email.


Ohh yeah, thanks for posting the coupon.


----------



## HeadHoncho (Apr 17, 2007)

I have used 6g of marquee already. It does have good dirt/mud repelling properties from my sample test board. Cleans very easy, hide, touch up, and usability is great! I will be maintaining this home so ill be able to see the fade resistance and how it's holds up over the years. 

Here are a few pics, yes that's glaze on the beams to give an aged appearance.


----------

